# Survival > Foraging & Wild Edibles > Bush Recipes Only >  Dandelion coffee

## mountainmark

Dandelion Coffee

1. Wash and scrub roots (pick the younger roots w/o a hollow center)

2. Dehydrate the roots until bone dry.

3. Roast in a 345 degree oven for 40-50 minutes (depending on how dark you like the roast)

4. Grind (I use a flour grinder, but I imagine a coffee grinder would work fine)

5. boil about 3 T per cup of water for about three minutes.

6. Strain (I use some fine mesh cheesecloth, but a coffee filter might work as long as you don't have too fine a grind)

You can bypass the dehydrating process if you roast the roots at a lower temp (200 degrees) for several hours. I think it is cheaper to use the electricity on my dehydrator though. 

Enjoy! I think this is outstanding with a touch of maple syrup.

*edit: This same recipe works for Chicory as well  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## intothenew

And the Wild Rice Breakfast Mash is stage upper left. I'd give ya rep for everyone of these if I could. The book, it'll sell.

----------


## mountainmark

Thanks ITN! These were all recipes I made while on a wild food diet this past spring. It was fun and it even felt healthier than my current diet Lol  :Smile:

----------


## crashdive123

Great stuff - certainly deserving of some rep - sent.

----------


## hunter63

I have enjoyed the chicory coffee in the past......just be aware that there will not be a caffeine boost.

Haven't really tried dandelions, but they would be easier to find.....thanks for posting.

----------


## mountainmark

Thanks guys  :Smile: 

Hunter, you are absolutely right. The objective for me was to trick myself into thinking it was real coffee  :Wink:  It mostly worked. It was good for me to take a month off of caffeine anyway. Just having that steaming cup of coffee tasting goodness went a long way for my comfort  :Smile: 

On a side note, I am nowhere near the photographer Crash is but I was quite pleased with the reflection of the tree top in the cup of "coffee."

----------


## WolfVanZandt

I wonder if you could just roast it in a campfire, maybe in aluminum foil.

----------


## hunter63

You can do it in a frying pan, just have to keep moving it around....same as green coffee beans.....foil? don't know....

If you collect the roots and let them sundry first then roast, works pretty well.

This a good post, a hot cuppa anything really does the soul good......Your mind still works even though the chemicals may not all be there.

Went back and looked....yeah, cool pic....

----------


## loner

is their any roots that has  caffeine to make coffe with ?????

----------


## crashdive123

> is their any roots that has  caffeine to make coffe with ?????


In my area the are Yaupon Holly which contain caffeine.  Here is some info from Wiki  


> Caffeine is a bitter, white crystalline xanthine alkaloid that acts as a stimulant drug. Caffeine is found in varying quantities in the seeds, leaves, and fruit of some plants, where it acts as a natural pesticide that paralyzes and kills certain insects feeding on the plants. It is most commonly consumed by humans in infusions extracted from the seed of the coffee plant and the leaves of the tea bush, as well as from various foods and drinks containing products derived from the kola nut. Other sources include yerba maté, guarana berries, guayusa, and the yaupon holly.


  Source:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caffeine

----------


## mukappa56

Lazarus here....

Caffeine, I'm guessing, is of interest to  many. I am researching a plant called "Scotch Broom" (Not an option and TOXIC from what I know so far)
I understand  that it is listed as toxic and reportedly, however, there is research out there for making a caffeine/coffee like drink of it, I would like to know more...
Its i located mostly in the Pacific NW, and Eastern CONUS.

 yaupon holly / or "cassina" is the next best option I have found.

If I find any more safe plants for caffeine I will post it up here.
They are rare and only about 100 of them even exist.

----------


## Adventure Wolf

I'm going to take a look at that receipt and see how it works.

----------


## hayshaker

if we ever run out of REAL COFFEE that will be the start of the zombie apocalyspe. oh my

----------


## crashdive123

> if we ever run out of REAL COFFEE that will be the start of the zombie apocalyspe. oh my


Now THAT I can understand......and agree with.

----------


## natertot

> if we ever run out of REAL COFFEE that will be the start of the zombie apocalyspe. oh my


Words spoken have never been more true!

----------


## mukappa56

Hear hear!

----------

